# Weekend Show Photos



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Those are great pictures! And Jack is the most handsome of them all!

I've become very fascinated and interested in shows since I've been on this forum. I'd love to take my kids to one. How would I find out if one is in my area?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

You can search on Infodog.com to find shows in your state.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Jack is looking great!! Wow a handsome boy! His coat looks like spun gold!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks! We also (due to an error in the catalog that I'm trying to fix with the AKC) got Jack's win photo from Sunday very quickly via email! Here it is:


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW! BRAVO! CONGRATULATIONS! Jack certainly deserves to win!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he sure looks awesome!! I love his happy face, too, even from the side he looks like he is smiling.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Those are great pics!! Jack is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Great pics Michelle!!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats on the win. Great photos, too, especially of Jack. 
I have some pictures of Jack from the dog show earlier this month at Brookside Park in Pasadena. Do you want me to PM them or post them here?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

goldenca said:


> Congrats on the win. Great photos, too, especially of Jack.
> I have some pictures of Jack from the dog show earlier this month at Brookside Park in Pasadena. Do you want me to PM them or post them here?


Great! Either way works for me.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

These pictures of Jack were from the Pasadena show earlier this month. I have a new camera (not a SLR) just a point and shoot camera that has a really slow shutter speed. 
Hope you like them.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Michelle,
I found 2 more pictures of Jack. I took so many pictures that day.
One day I will get a REAL camera. Jack is such a handsome dog and very photogenic.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures, beautiful dogs but Jack is the champion.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

The 4 pictures above are of JACK. No other dog.
I agree, Jack is a champion.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually, Jack is not a Champion....lol. Hopefully we'll get that CH soon though! Thanks for posting the pictures of him, Joy!  The stacked picture is perfect! I think the looks on dogs faces sometimes are so funny, especially mid-gait! Go Jackitty!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

My bad. lol How many more points does Jack need to get his CH? I am still too new to the dog show scene, so I'm learning stuff all the time.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! He is so handsome! You must be a very proud mother!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow. 

Your dog is stunningly beautiful. He looks like he totally loves being in the ring, too!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He definitely loves to move and is a very happy boy (in the ring or out)! I love that about him.


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!!He is sooooo handsome!!!!


----------

